# Need opinion/quote on a BBS Bugatti wheel!



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi all, I hope I got the right forum for this type of question.
I can get my hands on a set...not a set, but THREE *(3)* of these:








They have 'Bugatti' 'by BBS' on them, with centercaps,
16 inch offset 35. Six spoke, no curb damage, centercaps are 
with the Bugatti logo in red.
How much would one of these babies cost, and would someone buy THREE of them?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Need opinion/quote on a BBS Bugatti wheel! (izzo)*

Oh, and someone knows what PCD those are, by any chance?
Thanks again!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Need opinion/quote on a BBS Bugatti wheel! (izzo)*

Anyone?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Need opinion/quote on a BBS Bugatti wheel! (izzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *izzo* »_Anyone?


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Need opinion/quote on a BBS Bugatti wheel! (izzo)*

red x


----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Need opinion/quote on a BBS Bugatti wheel! (izzo)*

Best bet is to just bookmark Ebay tires and wheels with the term Buggatti or any other cars that are 5x100. I have seen numerous sets of those over the last few years - just be patient. I recall a couple of them being sold as Stratus/? wheels.


----------



## Liqued12 (Aug 11, 2003)

Thoes are pobbly the Saab ones.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Need opinion/quote on a BBS Bugatti wheel! (Dal97GLX)*

Bingo!!!
They had STRATUS written on the inside, and I was WTF dood,
ain't no way a wrecked Bugatti in our junkyard.....
That explains it, thanks!
And still it's curious, Bugatti BBS wheels on a Stratus!??!


----------

